# Elliott: valutazione alta del Milan allontana i compratori.



## admin (20 Gennaio 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 gennaio, l'alta valutazione che Elliott dà al Milan allontana i compratori. La forbice varia tra 600 ed i 950 mln, a seconda delle offerte e delle richieste arrivate. Entro la fine di gennaio, in occasione dei conti di LVMH, una parte della vicenda dovrebbe essere più chiara.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 gennaio, l'alta valutazione che Elliott dà al Milan allontana i compratori. La forbice varia tra 600 ed i 950 mln, a seconda delle offerte e delle richieste arrivate. Entro la fine di gennaio, in occasione dei conti di LVMH, una parte della vicenda dovrebbe essere più chiara.



Che poi il calcio è uno dei pochi settori dove non ci sono mica tanti conti da fare.

Se vai CL raddoppi il fatturato, senza sei nella melma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi il calcio è uno dei pochi settori dove non ci sono mica tanti conti da fare.
> 
> Se vai CL raddoppi il fatturato, senza sei nella melma.



Bisognerebbe dirlo agli strozzini che invece che “inventarsi” un centinaio di milioni in più per andare in CL e venire abbondantemente ripagati preferiscono il braccino corto e continuare a ripianare. Valli a capire.

Come Berlusconi che vendette Ibra e Thiago per ripianare il bilancio col risultato che poi non si entrava più in CL e le cose peggioravano sempre di più.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 gennaio, l'alta valutazione che Elliott dà al Milan allontana i compratori. La forbice varia tra 600 ed i 950 mln, a seconda delle offerte e delle richieste arrivate. Entro la fine di gennaio, in occasione dei conti di LVMH, una parte della vicenda dovrebbe essere più chiara.



La Roma ceduta a 500 milioni per poco più del 50% e il 100% del Milan tra i 650 e i 900 fa scappare gli investitori....

Non ci sono acquirenti reali, questa è la situazione reale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe dirlo agli strozzini che invece che “inventarsi” un centinaio di milioni in più per andare in CL e venire abbondantemente ripagati preferiscono il braccino corto e continuare a ripianare. Valli a capire.
> 
> Come Berlusconi che vendette Ibra e Thiago per ripianare il bilancio col risultato che poi non si entrava più in CL e le cose peggioravano sempre di più.



Madonna ogni volta che ci penso mi viene male.. maledetto MALEDETTO.


----------



## Ivan lancini (20 Gennaio 2020)

Elliott management è il nostro proprietario per qui ci ha salvato ed ogni anno immette soldi nel milan quando potremmo fallire ,paul singer ci ha salvati e anzi, sta aprendo un progetto serio ,con giovani ,la squadra sta girando bene e rispettando le regole( unica strada )stiamo risalendo, più rispetto per la nostra proprietà forza milan!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Elliott management è il nostro proprietario per qui ci ha salvato ed ogni anno immette soldi nel milan quando potremmo fallire ,paul singer ci ha salvati e anzi, sta aprendo un progetto serio ,con giovani ,la squadra sta girando bene e rispettando le regole( unica strada )stiamo risalendo, più rispetto per la nostra proprietà forza milan!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Gennaio 2020)

ivan lancini ha scritto:


> elliott management è il nostro proprietario per qui ci ha salvato ed ogni anno immette soldi nel milan quando potremmo fallire ,paul singer ci ha salvati e anzi, sta aprendo un progetto serio ,con giovani ,la squadra sta girando bene e rispettando le regole( unica strada )stiamo risalendo, più rispetto per la nostra proprietà forza milan!!!


----------



## Raryof (20 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe dirlo agli strozzini che invece che “inventarsi” un centinaio di milioni in più per andare in CL e venire abbondantemente ripagati preferiscono il braccino corto e continuare a ripianare. Valli a capire.
> 
> Come Berlusconi che vendette Ibra e Thiago per ripianare il bilancio col risultato che poi non si entrava più in CL e le cose peggioravano sempre di più.



E hanno messo il tutto nelle mani di un incapace che in un anno non ha imparato mezza parola di italiano e ha solo avviato delle attività per la lotta al razzismo e cavolate varie.
Dei veri geni, bruciano mln di continuo e vanno avanti, poi chissà, magari non c'è davvero nulla e siamo completamente in alto mare.. così non fosse dovranno cedere prima di aver capito che in Champions con questo gruppo non ci andranno mai e fare calcio/calciomercato, richiede competenza assoluta.
Cotanta incompetenza a me fa sorridere, sinceramente son curioso di capire cosa proporranno a fine stagione, ormai la carta del ritorno di qualche ex leggenda se la sono giocata, la linea giovane l'hanno cannata, la linea geriatrica li contraddice ogni volta che il 21 entra in campo, la scelta di non immettere sponsor o valorizzare il brand (di tua proprietà) va in controtendenza con tutto quello che potrà assomigliare ad un progetto tecnico di ricrescita "veloce" del club, progetti che, se mai fossero esisisti son già stati accantonati.
Non trovo proprio lo sbocco, il senso, ad una gestione atta a smantellare la rosa e sgravare i costi dei pipponi che abbiamo, non capisco davvero fin dove vorranno spingersi, il perché, il per come, sono imbarazzanti, indecifrabili.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Gennaio 2020)

Repubblica praticamente sta facendo marcia indietro...


----------



## gabri65 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Elliott management è il nostro proprietario per qui ci ha salvato ed ogni anno immette soldi nel milan quando potremmo fallire ,paul singer ci ha salvati e anzi, sta aprendo un progetto serio ,con giovani ,la squadra sta girando bene e rispettando le regole( unica strada )stiamo risalendo, più rispetto per la nostra proprietà forza milan!!!



Condivido solo il "forza Milan", caro (A)Ivan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Condivido solo il "forza Milan", caro (A)Ivan.



Bisogna ammettere però che Gazidis si è impegnato ad imparare (un po’, con risultati non eccellenti) di italiano.

Perché solo Gazidis potrebbe scrivere un messaggio così pro-Idiott.


----------



## Giangy (20 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Condivido solo il "forza Milan", caro (A)Ivan.



Non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma sembra più un troll il suo post. No perché dire che Elliott è una grande proprietà... ma poi vogliamo parlare del progetto di Idiott?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma sembra più un troll il suo post. No perché dire che Elliott è una grande proprietà... ma poi vogliamo parlare del progetto di Idiott?



Questo difendeva anche Belluccone prima del closing http://www.milanworld.net/chi-come-me-spera-che-il-milan-resti-mano-sicure-vt45243.html , poi pure il cinese squattrinato (usato per fare rientro di capitali dalla mummia di Hardcore) http://www.milanworld.net/li-yonghong-ha-sempre-mantenuto-gli-impegni-vt60143.html e ora pure Idiott.

È possibile che sia una forma-pensiero creata da Sauro Muma, l’ideatore del piano Marshall pro-Gobbentus che tanto bene ha fatto al calcio italiano.


----------



## Giangy (20 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo difendeva anche Belluccone prima del closing http://www.milanworld.net/chi-come-me-spera-che-il-milan-resti-mano-sicure-vt45243.html , poi pure il cinese squattrinato (usato per fare rientro di capitali dalla mummia di Hardcore) http://www.milanworld.net/li-yonghong-ha-sempre-mantenuto-gli-impegni-vt60143.html e ora pure Idiott.



Si, infatti ricordo perfettamente


----------



## gabri65 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma sembra più un troll il suo post. No perché dire che Elliott è una grande proprietà... ma poi vogliamo parlare del progetto di Idiott?



Ma caro fratello rossonero io ti condivido in pieno. In realtà ammiro l'amico Ivan per la sua fiducia in questa proprietà, non credo sia veramente un troll.

Però, onestamente, temo sia completamente fuori strada. Questa proprietà non mi dà la sensazione di voler veramente riportare l'AC Milan 1899 in alto. E non perché non mette i soldi, ma per ennemila ragioni che la vedono solo un traghettatore che ci sta facendo perdere tempo per motivi extra-calcistici.

E noi non abbiamo tempo da perdere. Ogni giorno che passa il ricordo di una delle più grandi potenze calcistiche di tutti i tempi si sbiadisce sempre più. Ciò è inammissibile. Se non sono in grado, che ci cedano e tante grazie. Nessuno gliene fa una colpa, ma che decidano una volta per tutte se giocare a rimpiattino con presunti super-AD e prepotenze con la UEFA, quando invece gli sponsors latitano e le prendiamo di santa ragione pure con gli arbitri nostrani.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si, infatti ricordo perfettamente



L’ho detto, è un eggregore generato da Sauro Muma al fine (nobile) di combattere noi non evoluti tifosotti da tastiera http://www.milanworld.net/suma-contro-i-tifosi-da-tastiera-la-colpa-e-vostra-vt19538.html , non c’è altra spiegazione.


----------



## Giangy (20 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’ho detto, è un eggregore generato da Sauro Muma al fine (nobile) di combattere noi non evoluti tifosotti da tastiera http://www.milanworld.net/suma-contro-i-tifosi-da-tastiera-la-colpa-e-vostra-vt19538.html , non c’è altra spiegazione.



Potrei anche sbagliarmi, e forse non è un proprio vero troll, come ha detto gabri65. Forse può essere un tifoso del Milan, molto fiducioso. Però io ho la mia idea su Elliott, che è solo qui per guadagnarci.


----------

